# A Real Shot in the Dark



## jawyman (Mar 30, 2007)

My paper for European Reformations History class has to be on a reformer and a major event during the Reformation. I want my topic to be on Luther's impact on the education system of the day. Do any of you know any good sources to research? I am heading to Calvin College tonight, but I am fearful that because it is Luther the library will be limited. I have Luther's complete works, but I am going to need to cite more than just Luther himself. Help if you can!


----------



## Davidius (Mar 30, 2007)

You have Luther's complete works?  That's like 50 volumes!


----------



## jawyman (Mar 30, 2007)

55 volumes to be exact. I also Clavin's Institutes as well.


----------

